# Favorite video game?



## Oreoo (Nov 22, 2016)

Other than the Animal Crossing series, what game did you love most?  If it is a series, then what in the series?

Also, what is your favorite Zelda game? Gotta love Zelda


----------



## Bowie (Nov 22, 2016)

I really love _Bayonetta_. I've only played the first one, but tomorrow I should have the second one in my hands, and I can't wait! It frustrates me so many people only know about it for the sex appeal.

My favourite video game of all-time is _Sonic Adventure DX_, and I'm also super fond of _Pok?mon Pearl Version_ (_Pearl_ only because I put more effort into _Pearl_ than _Diamond_). _Twilight Princess_ would also be very close on my list of favourite games, because it's dark, it's very expansive, and the atmosphere is just very appealing to me.

That open-world, mission-based style gameplay is really great. I love games like that. Nobody makes them like that anymore, and the closest I've come to that kinda stuff now is within the _Bayonetta_ series, and I'm pretty sure the second game will go even further to prove that to me.

Also, pick pretty much any Valve game and it's on my list of favourites. They are geniuses of the gaming world. The _Portal_ series is one of very few video game series' that has managed to bring me to tears.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Nov 22, 2016)

Phantom Hourglass is my favourite Zelda game, it was the first game I ever played on DS and my first Zelda game. My favourite game right now is probably Splatoon, and growing up my favourite game was Sonic Adventure for the Sega Dreamcast (which i still love very much and play often)


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 22, 2016)

tough one
but psychonauts remains as my favourite

- - - Post Merge - - -

and favourite zelda? wind waker


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 23, 2016)

Ignoring FF7 because thats such a boring common answer, my second and third favourite games are tales of symphonia and paper mario 2! I love jrpgs ^^


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 23, 2016)

My favorite game of all time is Super Metroid closely followed by Secret of Mana and Sonic the Hedgehog 2.

As for favorite series, I'd have to say Zelda. I've never played a Zelda game that was anything less than great. You just know that Nintendo will bring their best when they make a Zelda game. Sure, they often get delayed but that's because they need to be as perfect as they possibly can.
My personal favorite is the original Legend of Zelda for the NES (the nostalgia is strong with this one) but I can accept that both A Link to the Past and Ocarina of Time are objectively better games.


----------



## AmethystKitty (Nov 23, 2016)

I really like the Zelda series, though I've only played Spirit tracks and Wind waker on DS, but I'm hopefully getting Link between Worlds soon! I also really love the pokemon series, White 2 was my favourite game, with from what i've seen Moon a close number 2.


----------



## faceburn (Nov 26, 2016)

I have to say Battlefield 1942.


----------



## bara_no_uta (Nov 28, 2016)

I've been a huge fan of the Bokujou Monogatari (Harvest Moon, then Story of Seasons) series for almost as long as I've been a fan of Animal Crossing, but actually, my very favorite game is Trauma Team.

I've yet to finish a Zelda game, but between the few I've checked out, Twilight Princess was definitely my favorite.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Nov 28, 2016)

Ashvenn said:


> tough one
> but psychonauts remains as my favourite
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



OMG, someone who played Psychonauts. You're automatically super awesome. *high five*

Other than that, I love Final Fantasy IX, Skies of Arcadia, Lunar: Silver Star Story, Lunar: Eternal Blue and the Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon games are among my favorites.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

I absolutely love the game Trauma Team. It remains one of my top favorite games of all time.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 30, 2016)

My favorite game is Pok?mon Colosseum because the main character is awesome. It is just annoying that you can't catch wild Pok?mon in that game.

My favorite Zelda game is Twilight Princess because I love the artwork for that game. And you get to be a wolf.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Dec 3, 2016)

I could never really get into Zelda, but my favourite games are probably Witcher 3 and Metal Gear Solid 1.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Dec 3, 2016)

Catherine


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 3, 2016)

Pokemon & Persona


----------



## littletwinclouds (Dec 3, 2016)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Catherine



omg yes. catherine is such a cutie, loved ruling the underworld with her as my queen


----------



## mogyay (Dec 3, 2016)

my favourite game of all time is skies of arcadia, my favourite zelda is majora's mask!


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 3, 2016)

Pokemon equals childhood.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 6, 2016)

one favorite? UHHHHHHHHHH. sorry. impossible to choose one. how anyone could choose one is beyond me, honestly.
Paper Mario, EarthBound, Shovel Knight, LISA(the Painful/Joyful)
smallest list I can manage.

I'm not a huge fan of Zelda games, and can't really play them myself, but A Link to the Past is ultra nostalgia for me.


----------



## KatRose (Dec 7, 2016)

Absolute favorite Zelda game is Wind Waker. 

As for non-Zelda games, probably Counter Strike: Global Offensive just because I've logged over 400 hours on it and it's always pretty fun. Also Skyrim and any Assassin's Creed game. Ahhh but also the Batman Arkham games and Fallout games and...and ....there's too many to choose.


----------



## ellarella (Dec 8, 2016)

Planescape: Torment

a unique setting, a cast of very interesting characters and the best writing i've seen in a video game. it makes the writing of a lot of other games (especially rpgs) seem pretty infantile.


----------



## Butterstroke (Dec 8, 2016)

It is a tie between Fire Emblem: Awakening and Fire Emblem: Revelations.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 8, 2016)

My favorite game that isn't ACNL is Kid Icarus Uprising! I also like Stardew Valley, Skullgirls, and Danganronpa.


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 12, 2016)

My favorite video game, it's Emily's Delicious game on phone. (≧▽≦)
It's very cute game and nice story of a young girl who manage your own restaurant; I love the decor of the different restaurants that she works and the personalization. It's very simple and colorful at the same time that puts a really nice atmosphere to play. (◕‿◕✿)


----------



## Khei (Dec 12, 2016)

Anyone who knows me would tell you that the Uncharted series is my end all be all favorite game series. My favorite tho is a tie between U2 and U3.

Pokemon and Zelda are next on my list.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 13, 2016)

mine are fragile dreams and majora's mask


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 13, 2016)

My favorite game is Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance, with Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn being a close second. Path of Radiance is stronger overall, but Radiant Dawn is the sequel and it's hard to separate the two for me.

Honorable mentions go to the Pokemon and Mother/EarthBound series and Zombies Ate My Neighbors.



I don't play Zelda games and just prefer to watch others do so, but my favorite of those is Majora's Mask.


----------



## Eudial (Dec 15, 2016)

It's a toss-up between the Donkey Kong Country series, Kirby (Super Star) and Dynasty Warriors.


----------



## Joy (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm a hard core sims fan (not a fan of TS4). I don't really have one single favorite game. I love Phoenix Wright and Fire Emblem Awakening equally.


----------



## katieoak (Dec 18, 2016)

Joy said:


> I'm a hard core sims fan (not a fan of TS4). I don't really have one single favorite game. I love Phoenix Wright and Fire Emblem Awakening equally.



I love the Sims too! I have a love/hate relationship with TS4.. I like building houses more than actually _playing_.

My current favorite game is Crusader Kings 2 because I really like family/dynasty simulation games. And a bit of historical strategy. It's great!


----------



## Frozenmorningstar (Dec 21, 2016)

Zelda - I like all of them, but MM, OoT, and TP are my favorites
Metroid - All of the 2D ones. I wanted to play the Prime trilogy but I absolutely fail at first person games.
Pokemon - All of them but mainly the mystery dungeon games. I prefer playing as a pokemon and talking to them, than just being a trainer who captures and battles pokemon.
World of Warcraft - I really love the world, and the lore. Love all the books for that game, too.
Dragon Age - Origins and Inquisition (I've not played 2 yet)
(Animal Crossing is obviously a top game of mine, too)


----------



## MayorNoodl (Dec 22, 2016)

It's between the elder scrolls and spyro ^^ 

Also for Zelda, I've only played two. So Majora's Mask


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 22, 2016)

Legend of Zelda - All of them, except for Spirit Tracks (although it had really funny moments, it really didn't live up to the Zelda name)
Fantasy Life
Little Big Planet
COD: Zombies


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Dec 26, 2016)

Fallout series.


----------



## Xandra (Dec 26, 2016)

Favorite game to play: acnl that's why i joined this site xd

Favorite game to watch others play: would be the walking dead game, especially season 2 i remember re-watching Pewdiepie playing it over and over, so excited for season 3 which came out, loving the story


----------



## Limon (Dec 26, 2016)

The Pokemon series in general. It's hard to pick one that's my favorite.


----------



## MorningStar (Dec 30, 2016)

The World Ends With You stands as my favourite game, and has been maintaining that position for around eight years.

Resonance of Fate is a close second.

Persona 4, Odin Sphere, and Nine Hours, Nine Persons, Nine Doors are all amazing experiences.

I'm crazy fond of Cooking Mama and Kirby games for simplicity and stress relief.

But as a franchise, Pokemon is my favourite. Easily. I've been playing it for eighteen years with no end in sight.


----------



## Irelia (Dec 30, 2016)

either majoras mask or fire red


----------



## CaramellNeko (Jan 1, 2017)

My favourite game is easily Tales of Symphonia. 
I'm a huge Tales of fangirl in general (I even imported some of the Japanese games lol)

I also really enjoy all the Fire Emblem games and Danganronpa 2. Danganronpa V3 can't come soon enough!


----------



## Irelia (Jan 2, 2017)

Frozenmorningstar said:


> All of them but mainly the mystery dungeon games. I prefer playing as a pokemon and talking to them, than just being a trainer who captures and battles pokemon.



I agree! I'm in love with the main pokemon games, but I secretly love the mystery dungeon series more...
Plus I love the story lines SO much better. Like have you played the explorers of darkness/time/sky series? Those are my all time favorites oh man...


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 2, 2017)

Devil May Cry 3 or Bayonetta or LoZ: OoT


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2017)

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask is my favorite


----------



## Draoii (Jan 11, 2017)

Dragon Age 2 or pokemon Black ^u^


----------



## Lululand (Jan 11, 2017)

As guilty as I feel about not mentioning one of the pokemon franchise's main series games... the game I've been the most fond of ever since I played it would be Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2, aka explorers of Time/Darkness/Sky (the latter being the most complete and thus best version).

It had an epic adventure with both the fun of assembling your own pokemon team with a buttload of different creatures to choose from (which is the series's main strength) AND a deeply involving and emotional story that I still look back fondly on to this day.

To hell with what the reviewers said, this game is a perfect 10/10 for me.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 11, 2017)

Some of my all-time favorites:

Final Fantasy VI
Final Fantasy Tactics (the original and War of the Lions, not the Advance games)
Mass Effect series
Rock Band 2
Super Mario World
Recettear

I've been gaming for a long time so I have plenty of games I like, but those are my top favorites. Yes, even way above anything Animal Crossing.


----------



## Runa (Jan 12, 2017)

There are a lot of games I love, but ones that are my absolute favorites are definitely Pokemon Black, Pokemon Explorers of Time, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate. Those are the ones that left the most impact on me, and remain ones I could play over again.


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 13, 2017)

Paper Mario is my favorite game of all time.


----------



## Soraru (Jan 13, 2017)

Favorite video game of all time is got to be Majora's Mask. Not entirely from nostalgia when I played on 64 but more of because of the eerie, scary feeling I got form the game when I was young and getting that feeling that the world was gonna end and the feeling to have the power to stop it from happening. I really liked the darkness to the game.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 25, 2017)

Some of my all-time favourite games besides ACNL would be, in no particular order:
LOZ: Wind Waker - most incredible atmosphere in a video game, I personally love the graphics, and I found the game so beautiful, immersive, and emotional. 
LOZ: Ocarina of Time - Undisputed masterpiece of a game
LOZ: Majora's Mask - Dark, eerie, and haunting in the best possible way, incredible side quests and I found myself caring so much about all the characters and Termina
Life is Strange - An amazing, episodic, decision-based game 
Super Mario World - My favourite 2D platformer
Super Mario Galaxy 2 - The level design is so cool and I just found myself really enjoying this game


----------



## alanz (Feb 2, 2017)

Clash of Clans, Final Fantacy 7, AW and Civ 6. I'm a huge fan of gaming, but I heard that gamers quite often become a soft target for cyberattacks. That's why I prefer to use VPN network for gaming to protect my security and privacy. With its help I even can play geo-blocked games without any security risks.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Feb 6, 2017)

Tie between the Pokemon series and Terraria. Both are games that I rotate between for extensive amounts of time.


----------



## Kilrty (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't have a favorite game. I play a small game on the way to college, so I usually read the blog about casual games: https://theappsdepot.com/blog and search for a new one. And I prefer to have a new game each day, that helps not to get addictive to the games.


----------



## Samansu (Feb 8, 2017)

My two favorite games of ALL time are Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Final Fantasy Tactics.

Others that rank really really high are Star Ocean: Second Story/Second Evolution, Harvest Moon: Animal Parade, and Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance! ^-^


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Feb 8, 2017)

Final Fantasy <3


----------



## Bui (Feb 10, 2017)

My favorite Zelda game, and my favorite game overall, is Majora's Mask.


----------



## Flare (Feb 10, 2017)

Zelda Wind Waker HD!
Close second is Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## Candlehearts (Feb 10, 2017)

The entire Castlevania series, straight up. I love a LOT of games, but Castlevania will always have a special place in my heart. I've played 95% of the games to completion and I just absolutely love the style of the art, the gameplay, and the story. If I had to choose runner ups, they'd be Splatoon, Bayonetta, Harvest Moon, and Overwatch （☆ω☆*）


----------



## Emizel (Feb 15, 2017)

Pok?mon, animal crossing, harvest moon, kh, ff, spyro, mass effect, gow and other series... ah, and I love life is strange


----------



## Romaki (Feb 17, 2017)

Life Is Strange, Grand Theft Auto, Sleeping Dogs, Stardew Valley, Pok?mon


----------



## Nanabells (Feb 18, 2017)

My hands-down favorite video game of all-time is FFVII: Crisis Core (PSA to everyone who hasn't played it yet: YOU SHOULD) and second would be Persona 3 Portable (P3P not P3 because I like dating Akihiko) and in third place is TES IV: Oblivion (Skyrim introduced me to the franchise, but Oblivion was more immersive and had better story-telling IMO)


----------



## Soigne (Feb 18, 2017)

Until Dawn remains my favorite game to this day, closely followed by Life is Strange. I also have a soft spot for the Pok?mon main series games.


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 18, 2017)

On Steam I've been liking to Starbound, Warframe and Unturned ^^ Pokemon is my favorite though.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 18, 2017)

Super Mario Galaxy, Kingdom Hearts, The Legend of Zelda franchise and Okami are my favorites that I wouldn't think twice of buying a console for


----------

